
Microsoft says farewell to Internet Explorer 11 and sunsets Edge Legacy - awiesenhofer
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-365-blog/microsoft-365-apps-say-farewell-to-internet-explorer-11-and/ba-p/1591666
======
numpad0
What the link says is _Microsoft 365 services_ , such as OneDrive or Office
Web Apps, will end IE11 support on 2021/08/17, as in refusing to serve for
IE11 UA like anyone does.

IE11 client binary continues to be supported, just their web teams are
relieved of that specific obligation existed for that they are from the same
company.

------
dfabulich
This is a duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24190085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24190085)

------
emptyparadise
One less non-Chromium browser left in the world. What a shame that Microsoft
never open sourced EdgeHTML.

------
quattrofan
Should have been done years ago

